

Ask HN: How fast is your site? (A short bootstrap story) - delano

Hi HN,<p>Today I opened up the first public version of a product I've been working on: it's a performance monitoring service called Stella that's like Pingdom for makers.<p>http://www.blamestella.com/<p>Some background: I stopped working full time 2 years ago to focus on my own projects. I put everything I owned in storage, took a month off, and then moved in with my mom to cut costs (to a small town in the Netherlands). I spent the first year learning and writing Ruby and this past year learning everything I could about building a product and running a business.<p>It's a much longer road than I first expected and who knows where it will lead, but I'm really happy I took the plunge!
======
al_james
Good, but took me a little while to work out the result interface. What are
the bars all about?

~~~
bdickason
I had the same problem.. unsure about how to interpret the data. Otherwise
it's great :)

I actually used it, so that's a start!

Also, congrats on making something!!!

~~~
delano
Thanks for the congrats. It feels good to ship!

------
jmulder
Very nice. I enjoy I seeing a fellow Dutchman doing something different. Sure,
there are some improvements you could do design wise, but don't worry, just
keep on going and you'll figure it out eventually. :-)

~~~
delano
That's good advice!

------
davidw
It runs pretty well against <http://127.0.0.1> :-)

~~~
delano
Ah, debugging code. Thanks for finding that so quickly! (it's fixed)

------
mcxx
I love that you accept mail, twitter and phone for launch notification.

~~~
delano
Haha, thanks.

------
jacquesm
That works well, but the presentation is a little hard on the eyes.

~~~
delano
Thanks, I'll pass that on.

------
paraschopra
Good job! Looks like a web interface to apache bench :)

~~~
delano
That's funny, I actually considered doing that at one point.

